# What perks do ya hafta have?



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Besides the basic safety gear and accesories,what do ya think ya need ta get on tha fish?

I'm goin with tha camera.....need ta take that once in a lifetime fish....


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I usually carry a waterproof disposable. Its cheap and adequate and you can get the shots digitized when developed.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Have to go with a rudder. Makes drift fishing much easier. and less energy making course corrections to get to the fishing hole.

Robert


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Gotta be the unsinkable dry bag for tackle or whatever. I try not to think of all my stuff that's resting peacefully in Davy Jones' Locker. I know, leash it or lose it. Hey, it's just stuff. I did recover one rod by trolling my folding anchor and just happened to snag it.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

rudder 
depth finder
rod holders 
big net
anchor
phone


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Ok, not just to be different, but I gotta say lighter paddle. Granted, any paddle will get you there and back, but this is the engine, the motor, the propulsion system. Since most kayak anglers are anglers who kayak, few pay attention to the finer details of getting to the fish quickly and efficiently. I didn't when Joe (at Wild River) tried to talk me into a nice paddle. "250 dollars for a stick!" I whined and bought a cheap egg beater. After less than a year, the beater was beat, warped, rickity, and unreliable. Now I have a carbonfiber Bending Branches adjustable feather mack daddy paddle. Schweet. Over a distance, every ounce adds up. Don't forget the VHF! "Hey Bubba, come over here." Check out the Canon A1 waterproof instimatic. With Fuji Provia 100F slide film it gives me professional results. Got mine on Ebay for less then a Benjamin.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Gaff.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I am with fisherman lighter = further. I still have a billy bob harmony but it gets it done for now...JAM


----------

